
How much are you making from your app in Microsoft Store? - tony2016
I am thinking of creating a UWP app. It will be some kind of collection manager&#x2F;tracker for the average Windows 10 user.<p>I learned that Microsoft will take 5% of revenue from sales. Less cut than before. I read some articles how the Store is beneficial to publish to and how Windows 10 has millions of user.. etc. Ok. I know all this stuff.
I also read that the store has little traffic, full of useless apps and an app may not be visible. Same thing that plagues Apple and Google stores. I personally never go to the Store looking for apps. I search on Google and downloaded the installers of apps I am interested. Frankly, I don&#x27;t even like Windows 10 apps. I prefer WinForms apps so I am thinking of creating a WinForm app and using the Bridge app to convert to UWP and publish that to the store.<p>I am interested in creating some extra revenue besides my day programming job. I just want to have an idea how much revenue one can be expecting. I would like to hear from developers who actually published in the Store a year or less ago. (I already know about web&#x2F;SaaS apps but this question is specifically about UWP apps and making money from Microsoft Store)
======
srednalfden
I don’t have any stories to share, but it does seem to be a market to make
something. It said there are over 500 million devices on w10. Someone has to
be making a little cash.

